# want some info



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i am interested in buying a speargun if anyoune can give me any info i would appreciate it i ran across this on ebay and was wondering what yall thought i don't know anything about spearguns but i don't want to spend a lot of money on one any help is appreciated 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AB-Biller-JD-Preece-Wood-Speargun-Double-Band-69_W0QQitemZ130354627837QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1e59bdc4fd


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

If you buy that gun you're going to have to get a shock chord ($30) and another band ($15). Plus the guns used and I personally don't like those shafts because the tip isn't interchangeable. 



You can get a brand new one for not that much more. And you'll know how it was taken care of. Check MBT and there website I think they still have a coupon so you can get some money off. I'm willing to bet you'll find one in your price range.


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

What PAul said. Couple other things thiough too. That is an ancient Biller. It's one of the old one stamped JD Preece. And the flopper shaft, like Paul said you cant't chage tips,. Plus, it's only got one flopper instead of 2. Worts thing though, is they don't have a retainer wing to hold the flopper down to get the fish off. You'll play hell underwater trying to get your shaft out of the fish.



And thats a full size gun. Your going to want 3 bands, wich up your cost to $60 to get it ready.



But your on the right track. Wood gun. And Biller is a great gun. MBT might surprise you if you check out there prices with the coupon. If your set on buying used, there are better deals than that one. 



You'll find a good one and be shooting fish soon!


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i appreciate the responds guys i will go to mbt and but a new one


----------

